# HELP!! How to retrofit my new cluster for F30 328



## img76 (Aug 28, 2013)

I had upgrade my basic kombi to the S6WAA Instrument panel with extended scope..
Problem is my guy try to retrofit but could find the new cluster detected in his computer to do coding, Anybody here had changed before.could u share with me the way and step to retrofit this cluster into my F30 328..

Help and reply is appreciate...


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

brand new cluster is straight forward
1. swap the cluster
2. add 6WA in your VO
3. VO code Kombi and CIC


----------



## img76 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Cluster*



Nison said:


> brand new cluster is straight forward
> 1. swap the cluster
> 2. add 6WA in your VO
> 3. VO code Kombi and CIC


Bro thank a lot..i will try and if cannot I will pm u and maybe u got other solution for me....


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

for F20/F30, seems you need to replace the wiring harness as well, but not just direct replace the cluster only.


----------



## img76 (Aug 28, 2013)

simonchs said:


> for F20/F30, seems you need to replace the wiring harness as well, but not just direct replace the cluster only.


thanks for your reply. but have you ever successfully retrofitted one? we have checked the wiring, but othing different but adding two optical cables.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

img76 said:


> thanks for your reply. but have you ever successfully retrofitted one? we have checked the wiring, but othing different but adding two optical cables.


not yet, i'm stilling waiting for my cluster delivery; where is the end point of these 2 optical cables?


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

don't forget the MOST bus


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

simonchs said:


> not yet, i'm stilling waiting for my cluster delivery; where is the end point of these 2 optical cables?


NBT or CIC.

Here's the thread for the 6WA retrofit: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

6WA requires MOST bus.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

Could anyone give me some hints? My F20 come with Combox Media and HiFi speaker system (with amplifier), the optical port on the backplane of headunit are occupied by green/black fibres (the MOST cable?)

So I need to replace the headunit or there are Y-cable available?

Thanks.


----------



## sam-and-dori (Aug 16, 2013)

simonchs said:


> Could anyone give me some hints? My F20 come with Combox Media and HiFi speaker system (with amplifier), the optical port on the backplane of headunit are occupied by green/black fibres (the MOST cable?)
> 
> So I need to replace the headunit or there are Y-cable available?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you want to listen music via ipod/iphone? Y cable connect to usb and aux in armrest box will connect to HU.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

simonchs said:


> Could anyone give me some hints? My F20 come with Combox Media and HiFi speaker system (with amplifier), the optical port on the backplane of headunit are occupied by green/black fibres (the MOST cable?)
> 
> So I need to replace the headunit or there are Y-cable available?
> 
> Thanks.


If what you're really seeing are the optical cables, and it's easy to tell, the other end should terminate at the cluster -which makes your case PnP -almost.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

since you are in HK, I think I can supply you one of this cable. I PMed you



simonchs said:


> Could anyone give me some hints? My F20 come with Combox Media and HiFi speaker system (with amplifier), the optical port on the backplane of headunit are occupied by green/black fibres (the MOST cable?)
> 
> So I need to replace the headunit or there are Y-cable available?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

img76 said:


> thanks for your reply. but have you ever successfully retrofitted one? we have checked the wiring, but othing different but adding two optical cables.


Hi I have a F20 that I will change the basic KOMBI by 6WA understand that I have to add the two MOST BUS fiber optic cable going from my cluster to NBT unit to complete the connection.

I could say that you used connections and cable to make it or buy it somewhere where ?

thanks


----------

